

Ask HN: I added a job listings section on my blog. How can it be improved? - sherm8n

Employers have been reaching out to pay me to put up job listings on my blog. So I decided to experiment with my my first paid job listing.<p>http://blog.goodsense.io/jobs-and-projects<p>Can you give me feedback to make it better?
How can I make it more engaging to developers?
What information do you want to know about the job?<p>If you've had experience with adding job boards to your blog, what's a good way to automate everything? Right now I'm posting the listings manually and using PayPal for payments.
======
listaware
I use jobberbase, <http://www.jobberbase.com/> , on a site
<http://jobsinireland.org/> it doesn't handle payments, but the verification
of jobs is easy, as it sends the admin a link to approve the submitters first
job. After that they can post again with out the check.

~~~
sherm8n
Looks good. Is it possible to integrate this with wordpress?

~~~
listaware
sure it's possible, but why would you want to integrate it in something else ?
It's a stand alone software that can do most things that a jobsboard should
do.

------
sherm8n
Has anyone used the white label job board by Simply Hired?
<http://www.jobamatic.com/jbb-static/home>

